# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  CBF 250 speedometer επισκευη

## mathios

Καλησπερα σε ολους,
δεν ηξερα αν το θεμα επρεπε να παει εδω ή στα "κυκλωματα για auto moto". Το βαζω εδω γιατι ποιο πολυ ειναι ερωτηση για το αν μπορει καποιος και θελει να επισκευασει με το αζημιωτο φυσικα το κοντερ απο μια μηχανη. 

Το στορυ εχει ως εξης: Μια ωραια μερα πανω σε μια βολτα αποφασισε το κοντερ να μας αφησει. Ολα τα οργανα και οι ενδειξες(στροφομετρο, ρολογια,μετρητες βενζινης) κομπλε εκτος απο το κοντερ. Ωχ!!! θα εκοψε η ντιζα σκεφτηκα.... Αμ δε που τετοια τυχη!! Μετα απο μια επισκεψη στο συνεργειο μας λεει τα μαντατα!!! Προβλημα στα οργανα... αλλαγη οργανων και η τιμη αυτων 320 αγορα μονο. Μιας και αντιθεση με οτι ελεγε ο Παπανδρεου λεφτα δε υπαρχουν και οσα συνεργεια η καταστηματα (ηλεκτρονικα και μη)και αν γυρισα δεν βρηκα κατι αλλο. Οποτε ξαναερχομαι στην αρχικη ερωτηση αν μπορει καποιος να επισκευασει την ζημια η τουλαχιστον να δωσει καμια συμβουλη για το τι μπορει να φταιει

----------


## nyannaco

Ο χιλιομετρητής γράφει, ή πέθανε κι αυτός;

----------


## mathios

παει και αυτος  αλλα δεν μου φαινεται περιεργο γιατι οταν μου κοβοταν η ντιζα σταματουσε και αυτος.

----------


## STALKER IX

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Instrument...ne%2520OE%2529

----------


## mathios

> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Instrument...ne%2520OE%2529



Καλησπερα φιλε μου δυστυχως δεν ειναι κανενα απο αυτα. Εχω ψαξει ολο το ebay amazon και oti random  μαγαζι μου εβγαλε το google και δεν βρηκα κατι αξιολογο. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ψαχνω ποιο πολυ για επισκευη.

Για τα πρακτικα αυτο ειναι το κοντερ 
http://www.launchcontrol.co.za/wp-co...s-e-barcos.jpg

----------

